# Citroen SM



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

Another day, another classic;

A Citroen SM with the Maserati engine,










Before










After










cheers


----------



## Alucard7002 (May 26, 2009)

Lovely machine, nicely presented. Thanks!
But far too complicated for my simple skills!
Do we play spot the vehicle in the background?
Moggy Traveller? Same one you showed us before?
Mk II or S-Type? No look at the wing swage line - it's that MkX or 420G you showed us before!
The really smart twin sidemount jobbie has me beaten and the more modern one to its left is impossible!
I won't even try for the sheeted pair.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

What a beautiful car. Great work!


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

Alucard7002 said:


> Lovely machine, nicely presented. Thanks!
> But far too complicated for my simple skills!
> Do we play spot the vehicle in the background?
> Moggy Traveller? Same one you showed us before?
> ...


Tbh I don't know what everything is in there, but the black one behind it is an SS One, 1937, and apparently worth £275,000, and next to that is another citroen sm, and yep thats the MKX that I did the other week

I think there's a BMW and Alfa under the sheets


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

WOW!!! :doublesho great job!

what did you use on the aluminium parts?


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

VTS_Tibi said:


> WOW!!! :doublesho great job!
> 
> what did you use on the aluminium parts?


I suprised myself today as I only used one cleaning product and that was Autosmart G101(various dilutions), the engine and bay had a pretty thick layer of grease all over it but the G101 made really light work of it


----------

